# SOTM - May 2022 - Tube Shooters



## Reed Lukens

For May we're going with Tube Shooters

You can do whatever you want with adding swells, arm bands, layers and inlays, etc... anything goes as long as its built around the ability to use tubes. 

The slingshot must be your own work, new builds only and must be accompanied with dated building pics or videos throughout the month, starting today at the earliest - and ending at 11:59pm, May 31st 2022

*Up to 3 entries per person this month maximum. 

*The voting and final judging will be determined by a poll first, and then we have a pannel of 6 judges at this time that will make the final judgment for the Gold, Silver, & Bronze awards.

The person's with the most votes are the winners and...
*There will be Gold, Silver, & Bronze Badges awarded for both categories.
*All entries must be posted into this May 2022 SOTM thread. 
*Any other threads started in another section for a frame entered in this sotm will not be
__ considered because we want to keep all entries located within this thread.
* Any slingshots made or started before this date are not eligible.

🌞 This is the first time that we've had a dedicated "Tube Shooters SOTM" 
*___So start building and let's have some fun* 🌞


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I’m tempted to jump on this one. 😀


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Good luck everyone! This is great we are doing these events again. Thank you Mr Lukens!


----------



## Reed Lukens

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Good luck everyone! This is great we are doing these events again. Thank you Mr Lukens!


Don't thank just me, we have a whole team of guys working on the SOTM's now, we put out ideas for each month, then vote on which one and go from there. We started talking about this one a couple weeks ago and this one will be a lot of fun with everything from wire frames on up to the customs 🤠 🍻 🌵 🌜🌝
Thanks goes to the SOTM Team 🍻


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Reed Lukens said:


> Don't thank just me, we have a whole team of guys working on the SOTM's now, we put out ideas for each month, then vote on which one and go from there. We started talking about this one a couple weeks ago and this one will be a lot of fun with everything from wire frames on up to the customs 🤠 🍻 🌵 🌜🌝
> Thanks goes to the SOTM Team 🍻


Thank you to all who assisted in bringing this back to the community! We all appreciate your hard work and dedication. It does not go unnoticed.


----------



## Ibojoe

I don’t know anything about dem tubes so I’m out. You guys have to carry on without me this month.


----------



## Cass

Sounds fun! I love this competition because it makes me try something different!


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> I don’t know anything about dem tubes so I’m out. You guys have to carry on without me this month.


Oh c'mon Joseph! Me neither, but thats never stopped us in the past. Lol.


----------



## Sandstorm

This is going to be an interesting one to watch.


----------



## Tag

You are all awesome for putting this competition on.


----------



## Adonis

Reed Lukens said:


> Don't thank just me, we have a whole team of guys working on the SOTM's now, we put out ideas for each month, then vote on which one and go from there. We started talking about this one a couple weeks ago and this one will be a lot of fun with everything from wire frames on up to the customs 🤠 🍻 🌵 🌜🌝
> Thanks goes to the SOTM Team 🍻


Thank you team


----------



## Booral121

Im going to the natty chump I cut for last months comp but for tubes with the through top method 👍🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Thank you to all who assisted in bringing this back to the community! We all appreciate your hard work and dedication. It does not go unnoticed.


Ditto ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Cool coincidence since I just started a couple hrs ago for myself, another dedicated tube shooter , since I sent the only one I had up to Steve Parker [mention]StringSlap [/mention] some time ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I’m tempted to jump on this one. 😀


Do It


----------



## skarrd

Hmmmm,sounds interesting,i might have an idea or two,let the fun begin


----------



## Jcharmin92

Ibojoe said:


> I don’t know anything about dem tubes so I’m out. You guys have to carry on without me this month.


I think I'm with you on this one.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Here’s my entry I started on late last night, will post more pics when finished.

Maple natural, Wave attachment system, Beech and some mystery spalted wood butt cap planned.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Here’s my entry I started on late last night, will post more pics when finished.
> 
> Maple natural, Wave attachment system, Beech and some mystery spalted wood butt cap planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Very cool! Love that butt cap 👏


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> Very cool! Love that butt cap


Thanks Jon, I really need to change my paper on the 10” disc sander as it’s starting to burn the crap out of everything I sand, and those burn marks are hard to get out…..but a file works well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

Mmmmm,gonna be a nice one


----------



## Reed Lukens

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Here’s my entry I started on late last night, will post more pics when finished.
> 
> Maple natural, Wave attachment system, Beech and some mystery spalted wood butt cap planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Wow Darrell! That's a beautiful start and really sets the bar high right out of the starting gates 😀
I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## skarrd

beginning entry,simple,strong,effective,just waiting on some bamkline to wrap the handle,why???? because i need one that i can shoot with 1745s,and then this ssotm came up 




































Has the BB bands on it cause it didnt get finished till dark so test shots on the "insomnia range"


----------



## Reed Lukens

That's a good lookin Gapper Skarrd 
 🍻 Nice Job 🍻


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Thanks Jon, I really need to change my paper on the 10” disc sander as it’s starting to burn the crap out of everything I sand, and those burn marks are hard to get out…..but a file works well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Oh I know it! I had to change out my stock bandsaw blade as it was burning my cuts. Put a new one on and it's great. I need to find some replacement paper for my spindle sander as well. Can't you clean up sandpaper?


----------



## Cass

Hi, here is my first entry. Black G10, full resin and aluminum mesh palm swells, wave attachments.


----------



## Portboy

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my first entry. Black G10, full resin and aluminum mesh palm swells, wave attachments.
> View attachment 368270
> View attachment 368271
> View attachment 368272
> View attachment 368273
> View attachment 368274
> View attachment 368275
> View attachment 368276
> View attachment 368277


That’s sweet dude


----------



## Reed Lukens

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my first entry. Black G10, full resin and aluminum mesh palm swells, wave attachments.


That came out stunning 😍 
I love it 😀


----------



## Sandstorm

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my first entry. Black G10, full resin and aluminum mesh palm swells, wave attachments.
> View attachment 368270
> View attachment 368271
> View attachment 368272
> View attachment 368273
> View attachment 368274
> View attachment 368275
> View attachment 368276
> View attachment 368277


Cass that’s awesome!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> Oh I know it! I had to change out my stock bandsaw blade as it was burning my cuts. Put a new one on and it's great. I need to find some replacement paper for my spindle sander as well. Can't you clean up sandpaper?


Yep, works pretty good too.









Sanding Belt Cleaner


Amazing deals on this Sanding Belt Cleaner at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Peter Recuas

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my first entry. Black G10, full resin and aluminum mesh palm swells, wave attachments.
> View attachment 368276


That beauty deserves her own thread


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> beginning entry,simple,strong,effective,just waiting on some bamkline to wrap the handle,why???? because i need one that i can shoot with 1745s,and then this ssotm came up
> View attachment 368208
> View attachment 368209
> View attachment 368210
> View attachment 368211
> View attachment 368212
> 
> Has the BB bands on it cause it didnt get finished till dark so test shots on the "insomnia range"





Cass said:


> Hi, here is my first entry. Black G10, full resin and aluminum mesh palm swells, wave attachments.
> View attachment 368270
> View attachment 368271
> View attachment 368272
> View attachment 368273
> View attachment 368274
> View attachment 368275
> View attachment 368276
> View attachment 368277


Nice job Steven and Harris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my first entry. Black G10, full resin and aluminum mesh palm swells, wave attachments.
> View attachment 368270
> View attachment 368271
> View attachment 368272
> View attachment 368273
> View attachment 368274
> View attachment 368275
> View attachment 368276
> View attachment 368277


Amazing work!


----------



## Ibojoe

WOW 🤩


----------



## Portboy

Ok I am in doing hydra oversized 3.5 tip to tip 10mm black g10 with orange 3 mm scales . See if I can pretty it up . Hoping tubes one side flats the other or maybe just tubes 🤷‍♂️ Got everything prepared ready to glue together once water drys up


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Ok I am in doing hydra oversized 3.5 tip to tip 10mm black g10 with orange 3 mm scales . See if I can pretty it up . Hoping tubes one side flats the other or maybe just tubes 🤷‍♂️ Got everything prepared ready to glue together once water drys up
> View attachment 368313
> 
> View attachment 368312
> 
> View attachment 368310
> 
> View attachment 368311


Another beautiful frame. Really love the colors on this one!


----------



## Ibojoe

Portboy said:


> Ok I am in doing hydra oversized 3.5 tip to tip 10mm black g10 with orange 3 mm scales . See if I can pretty it up . Hoping tubes one side flats the other or maybe just tubes 🤷‍♂️ Got everything prepared ready to glue together once water drys up
> View attachment 368313
> 
> 
> View attachment 368312
> 
> View attachment 368310
> 
> View attachment 368311


There ya go buddy. Looking good!!


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Another beautiful frame. Really love the colors on this one!


Should pan out ok 👍🏻 with any luck 🍀


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> There ya go buddy. Looking good!!


Thanks Joe almost go time about 20 hours cure time


----------



## Ibojoe

Portboy said:


> Ok I am in doing hydra oversized 3.5 tip to tip 10mm black g10 with orange 3 mm scales . See if I can pretty it up . Hoping tubes one side flats the other or maybe just tubes 🤷‍♂️ Got everything prepared ready to glue together once water drys up
> View attachment 368313
> 
> View attachment 368312
> 
> View attachment 368310
> 
> View attachment 368311


Hey buddy. I had a little question about the coin. What up wid dat?


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> Hey buddy. I had a little question about the coin. What up wid dat?


Haha I was trying to use it get the top of swell have some what of a even shape haha . It’s never worked well as you can see . But think I can blend in given time


----------



## skarrd

Reed Lukens said:


> That's a good lookin Gapper Skarrd
> 🍻 Nice Job 🍻


Thanks ,i made it for shooting hex nuts,and it works


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice job Steven and Harris
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks Brother


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Ok I am in doing hydra oversized 3.5 tip to tip 10mm black g10 with orange 3 mm scales . See if I can pretty it up . Hoping tubes one side flats the other or maybe just tubes 🤷‍♂️ Got everything prepared ready to glue together once water drys up
> View attachment 368313
> 
> View attachment 368312
> 
> View attachment 368310
> 
> View attachment 368311


Looking Awesome 
love the colors


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> Looking Awesome
> love the colors


Thanks man just got pins knocked down and shaped that’s it for today. I wanted to do more but things happen 😡


----------



## skarrd

Gonna be Nice


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> Gonna be Nice


Man fits hand perfectly about a 1/4 inch out bottom of my hand . Going be a good shooter I thinking 🤔


----------



## Reed Lukens

Portboy said:


> Man fits hand perfectly about a 1/4 inch out bottom of my hand . Going be a good shooter I thinking 🤔


Yea, that’s shaping up into a sweet looking frame  🤠 🍻 🌜


----------



## Portboy

Reed Lukens said:


> Yea, that’s shaping up into a sweet looking frame  🤠 🍻 🌜


As long as get my grooves ok it all be peaches 🍑 and cream


----------



## mattwalt

Some nice frames off the bat  
Would be cool to see some more non-wave attachment options. So many... many... ways to attach tubes. For me wave etc. tends to have a little squelch factor with all the tube rubbing against the frame on draw. 
#justsaying...


----------



## mattwalt

PB - that hydra will be a perfect house warming gift - will send you my address


----------



## Portboy

mattwalt said:


> PB - that hydra will be a perfect house warming gift - will send you my address


👋 hey buddy no problem 😉 what part of gods green earth you living now lol


----------



## mattwalt

Busy buying my first house next week. In Santerém Portugal - if all goes well. :-D


----------



## Portboy

mattwalt said:


> Busy buying my first house next week. In Santerém Portugal - if all goes well. :-D


Nice 😊 best of luck on the purchase man 😀


----------



## mattwalt

PB - on the hydra - you still going to address those band slots?


----------



## Portboy

mattwalt said:


> PB - on the hydra - you still going to address those band slots?


Picking away at it now chief


----------



## Cass

That's working out nice!


----------



## Portboy

Cass said:


> That's working out nice!


Thanks Cass


----------



## mattwalt

Not the band grooves... The slots - looks like you went of track slightly - but recon you'd need to open them up and hopefully get them back in an equal direction 
But its starting to look sweet as.


----------



## Portboy

mattwalt said:


> Not teh band grooves... The slots - looks like you went of track slightly - but recon you'd need to open them up and hopefully get them back in an equal direction


Haha trying Matt man 😃 got get things fix up a touch so get bands into it without slicing them . Man not happy with my one cut into hole should put on stronger reading glasses I suppose 🤦‍♂️ . Pretty happy for today it’s starting look like something


----------



## Portboy

I would used the saw but the blade takes such a huge cut so I went hack saw


----------



## mattwalt

Actually looks like the saw went it slightly skew. One side looks way less severe.


----------



## Portboy

mattwalt said:


> Actually looks like the saw went it slightly skew. One side looks way less severe.


Ya we call that off the line here haha 😂 we see I can butter it up


----------



## Slide-Easy

mattwalt said:


> Busy buying my first house next week. In Santerém Portugal - if all goes well. :-D


Good Luck Matt...


----------



## Jcharmin92

Here's one I started may 5th which was shown on another thread. It's my first tube shooter attempt but it takes flats too! Hope you like it.


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Here's one I started may 5th which was shown on another thread. It's my first tube shooter attempt but it takes flats too! Hope you like it.
> View attachment 368538
> View attachment 368539
> View attachment 368540
> View attachment 368543
> View attachment 368544
> View attachment 368541
> 
> View attachment 368542


Awesome bro looks cool 😎


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Awesome bro looks cool 😎


Thanks PB! This one turned out pretty decent!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Sweet 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe  Band Up **


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Here's one I started may 5th which was shown on another thread. It's my first tube shooter attempt but it takes flats too! Hope you like it.
> View attachment 368538
> View attachment 368539
> View attachment 368540
> View attachment 368543
> View attachment 368544
> View attachment 368541
> 
> View attachment 368542


For tubes you don’t really need the lock hole . You get away with looped tubes or single tube with circle ⭕ tied at end and piece paracord as a locker . Thinking about it now I should never cut the slots in my frame


----------



## Pebble Shooter

How about a cold bent metal rod frame made of 8 mm thick aluminum rod? Classic design, fits discretely inside any pocket, handles fairly strong tubes, and is super lightweight.


----------



## Tree Man

Portboy said:


> Ok I am in doing hydra oversized 3.5 tip to tip 10mm black g10 with orange 3 mm scales . See if I can pretty it up . Hoping tubes one side flats the other or maybe just tubes 🤷‍♂️ Got everything prepared ready to glue together once water drys up
> View attachment 368313
> 
> View attachment 368312
> 
> View attachment 368310
> 
> View attachment 368311


Wow! Smitty's comin out swingin! 
I always loved that style frame.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> For tubes you don’t really need the lock hole . You get away with looped tubes or single tube with circle ⭕ tied at end and piece paracord as a locker . Thinking about it now I should never cut the slots in my frame


It was my first time and honestly the slots are the only thing that holds the band in place lol I made the holes a tad bit to big to squeeze on some 1632s or 2040s lol but it definitely works


----------



## Slide-Easy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Here's one I started may 5th which was shown on another thread. It's my first tube shooter attempt but it takes flats too! Hope you like it.
> View attachment 368538
> View attachment 368539
> View attachment 368540
> View attachment 368543
> View attachment 368544
> View attachment 368541
> 
> View attachment 368542


Nice work!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Slide-Easy said:


> Nice work!


Thank you! I can't wait to finish it!


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> It was my first time and honestly the slots are the only thing that holds the band in place lol I made the holes a tad bit to big to squeeze on some 1632s or 2040s lol but it definitely works
> [/QUOTE





Tree Man said:


> Wow! Smitty's comin out swingin!
> I always loved that style frame.


hey Treeman 🤘🏻Sup you got a tabs and tube frame on the move . I know you like that style


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> Here's one I started may 5th which was shown on another thread. It's my first tube shooter attempt but it takes flats too! Hope you like it.
> View attachment 368538
> View attachment 368539
> View attachment 368540
> View attachment 368543
> View attachment 368544
> View attachment 368541
> 
> View attachment 368542


Wicked Cool


----------



## skarrd

Pebble Shooter said:


> How about a cold bent metal rod frame made of 8 mm thick aluminum rod? Classic design, fits discretely inside any pocket, handles fairly strong tubes, and is super lightweight.


wire frames are always cool


----------



## Reed Lukens

Jcharmin92 said:


> Here's one I started may 5th which was shown on another thread. It's my first tube shooter attempt but it takes flats too! Hope you like it.


JC, I think you need slots in the top holes, but it will work. Here's an example -












Pebble Shooter said:


> How about a cold bent metal rod frame made of 8 mm thick aluminum rod? Classic design, fits discretely inside any pocket, handles fairly strong tubes, and is super lightweight.


Nice job Pebble Shooter, excellent work 🤠 🍻 😃


----------



## Booral121

So just checking what I'm doing for my entry is OK 🎯I done this a year ago+ on my chalice based catty for a guy for speed shooting tubes but the guy passed away 🎯 drliied at the angle marked on second pic just to show. hole from top to underside of band grooves is where tubes go in come out under bandgrooves and fold up and tied on as normal bands are 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍👊.


----------



## Booral121

Booral121 said:


> So just checking what I'm doing for my entry is OK 🎯I done this a year ago+ on my chalice based catty for a guy for speed shooting tubes but the guy passed away 🎯 drliied at the angle marked on second pic just to show. hole from top to underside of band grooves is where tubes go in come out under bandgrooves and fold up and tied on as normal bands are 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍👊.


Wouldn't mind anyone letting me know if this is OK before I go ahead with it 👍🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


----------



## Portboy

Booral121 said:


> Wouldn't mind anyone letting me know if this is OK before I go ahead with it 👍🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


It 4:00 am dude . Looks good to me getter done


----------



## Booral121

Portboy said:


> It 4:00 am dude . Looks good to me getter done


4.00 am 🤣🤣 that's what you get!!! 💙👊🎯👍


----------



## Portboy

Booral121 said:


> 4.00 am 🤣🤣 that's what you get!!! 💙👊🎯👍


Ya at work another 2 hours that I get 😥 was the fella pretty fast shooter with tubes like this


----------



## Booral121

Portboy said:


> Ya at work another 2 hours that I get 😥 was the fella pretty fast shooter with tubes like this


I honestly don't know buddy he gave me free scope on design and stuff so I done a chalice style watched a few of the Chinese guys and fowler trying to speed shoot and he mentioned something that was mentioned buy the Chinese guys was tying the tubes s the sat almost vertical for easy speed loading for speed shooting so I done the above but sadly the guy died in a car accident before I could even get feedback 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍👊


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> Wouldn't mind anyone letting me know if this is OK before I go ahead with it 👍🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


looks like a Dedicated tube shooter design,I dont see a problem with it,my.02 cents worth


----------



## Booral121

skarrd said:


> looks like a Dedicated tube shooter design,I dont see a problem with it,my.02 cents worth


Thanks bud just with it also being suitable for flats I wasn't sure 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👍


----------



## Jcharmin92

Reed Lukens said:


> JC, I think you need slots in the top holes, but it will work. Here's an example -
> View attachment 368595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job Pebble Shooter, excellent work 🤠 🍻 😃


By adding these I wonder if it will mess with the strength of the frame up at the forks. Probably not because it's nice and thick and stabilized but just a thought I already had lol


----------



## Reed Lukens

Booral121 said:


> Wouldn't mind anyone letting me know if this is OK before I go ahead with it 👍🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


Yup, I read it a few times... 5am here...lol. That looks interesting to me, but without a metal core, will the angled hole be strong enough? You could just drop a plug in the tube and not even tie it 🤠


----------



## Tree Man

Portboy said:


> hey Treeman 🤘🏻Sup you got a tabs and tube frame on the move . I know you like that style


I can neither confirm, nor deny that I'm working on an oak frame with tabs and tubes.


----------



## Booral121

Reed Lukens said:


> Yup, I read it a few times... 5am here...lol. That looks interesting to me, but without a metal core, will the angled hole be strong enough? You could just drop a plug in the tube and not even tie it 🤠


Do you think for one minute luke I'm going to risk it 🤣🤣 it's not a board cut. Its cut from a oversized fork and the angle the tube comes through at means there's plenty strength. From the centre hole where tubing comes from there's also a small bed to help with tube guidence each time. And again bud I don't and won't risk any mistakes buddy 💙👊🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 I've found in life you can make a million right moves and no one mentions you but one wrong move and everyone's talking about you!!. If that makes sense to you 💙👊🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## Reed Lukens

Booral121 said:


> Do you think for one minute luke I'm going to risk it 🤣🤣 it's not a board cut. Its cut from a oversized fork and the angle the tube comes through at means there's plenty strength. From the centre hole where tubing comes from there's also a small bed to help with tube guidence each time. And again bud I don't and won't risk any mistakes buddy 💙👊🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 I've found in life you can make a million right moves and no one mentions you but one wrong move and everyone's talking about you!!. If that makes sense to you 💙👊🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


Lol... now it's 6am & I'm still trying to wake up this morning, where's my coffee 🤠 🍻🌵🌜


----------



## Booral121

Reed Lukens said:


> Lol... now it's 6am & I'm still trying to wake up this morning, where's my coffee 🤠 🍻🌵🌜


This is all us even then from when all you mofo's 🤣🤣 be messaging me all in the am 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👊💙👍🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Reed Lukens




----------



## Booral121

Reed Lukens said:


> View attachment 368606


Coffee 🤣🤣🎯 this morning I had a cup of nails before I started 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊🎯🤣🤣👍


----------



## Reed Lukens

Booral121 said:


> Coffee 🤣🤣🎯 this morning I had a cup of nails before I started 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊🎯🤣🤣👍


Wow, 
Joy Sticks! MmmFUN 😃


----------



## Booral121

Reed Lukens said:


> Wow,
> Joy Sticks! MmmFUN 😃


Yeah joystick today back in the pipe pit tomorrow 😫🤕🤣🤣👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice work everyone!


----------



## hoggy

Got an idea brewing.


----------



## Booral121

hoggy said:


> Got an idea brewing.


Spill it


----------



## Portboy

Ok here as good as it gets 😀 I know Matt man was picking on my slots but this is as pretty as they get . I could open them more but one thing that drives me crazy is a tube coming out the slot after a shot it’s bad enough they tangle in a loop configuration lol I know flats do to . But all in all I am happy 😃 feels good shots good can’t ask much more . 
haha I done the GK photo shoot with it 😛 here’s some spring pics of Ontario


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Ok here as good as it gets 😀 I know Matt man was picking on my slots but this is as pretty as they get . I could open them more but one thing that drives me crazy is a tube coming out the slot after a shot it’s bad enough they tangle in a loop configuration lol I know flats do to . But all in all I am happy 😃 feels good shots good can’t ask much more .
> haha I done the GK photo shoot with it 😛 here’s some spring pics of Ontario
> View attachment 368695
> 
> View attachment 368691
> 
> View attachment 368694
> 
> View attachment 368697
> 
> View attachment 368693
> 
> View attachment 368696
> 
> View attachment 368692
> 
> View attachment 368690
> 
> View attachment 368688
> 
> View attachment 368689


Man you're too good at this frame building thing! Very cool 😎


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Man you're too good at this frame building thing! Very cool 😎


Aw it’s not perfect Jon but I put some time into her 😀 thanks bro


----------



## Booral121

Portboy said:


> Aw it’s not perfect Jon but I put some time into her 😀 thanks bro


🤣 Get a room yous 2 eh 🤣🤣👍👊🎯💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Portboy

Booral121 said:


> 🤣 Get a room yous 2 eh 🤣🤣👍👊🎯💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Haha oh don’t be jealous big guy I have lots of love ❤


----------



## Booral121

Portboy said:


> Haha oh don’t be jealous big guy I have lots of love ❤


😂 I'm not I know your a player 😂😂😂🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿💙🎯👊👍


----------



## Portboy

Booral121 said:


> 😂 I'm not I know your a player 😂😂😂🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿💙🎯👊👍


Lol alright more building from you less heckling. You got yours ready for finish yet ?


----------



## Booral121

Portboy said:


> Lol alright more building from you less heckling. You got yours ready for finish yet ?


Nah I'm full bore with work and the wife to be fare so only builds I'm doing right now are cash builds my boy🤣🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿💙👊👍🎯 I only need 2 hours anyway buddy so I will get busy in a fortnight 🤣💙👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍🎯


----------



## Portboy

Booral121 said:


> Nah I'm full bore with work and the wife to be fare so only builds I'm doing right now are cash builds my boy🤣🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿💙👊👍🎯 I only need 2 hours anyway buddy so I will get busy in a fortnight 🤣💙👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍🎯


Ya who ever invented work is a real fun limiter haha ! You might want spend 3 hours on your frame the Treeman is making saw dust as we speak 😬


----------



## Booral121

Portboy said:


> Ya who ever invented work is a real fun limiter haha ! You might want spend 3 hours on your frame the Treeman is making saw dust as we speak 😬


Being honest jokes aside i probably won't end up having time but I might just for you 💙👊🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## Portboy

Booral121 said:


> Being honest jokes aside i probably won't end up having time but I might just for you 💙👊🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


That’s the spirit 😀


----------



## Reed Lukens

That looks amazing PB 😍


----------



## Tag

Looks awesome


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looks absolutely amazing Jason….. I didn’t know y’all had Spring up there, LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy

Thanks guys 👋 @SLING-N-SHOT i wish the bugs never new we had spring dang almost got carried off taking pics there hungry today


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> Thanks guys  @SLING-N-SHOT i wish the bugs never new we had spring dang almost got carried off taking pics there hungry today


Yeah, I love the beauty of Canada, but couldn’t handle the bugs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

Very nice Jason! I like that you can still shoot flats on it. Well done my friend!


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> Very nice Jason! I like that you can still shoot flats on it. Well done my friend!


Thanks Joe 😁 it’s getting flats on it right now haha see how it works


----------



## craigbutnotreally

You all are making me jealous. I have a design drawn up that would be perfect for this month. But my shop still has no electricity. I couldn’t figure it out so an electrician is coming out Thursday. Hopefully I can get something submitted in time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Ok here as good as it gets 😀 I know Matt man was picking on my slots but this is as pretty as they get . I could open them more but one thing that drives me crazy is a tube coming out the slot after a shot it’s bad enough they tangle in a loop configuration lol I know flats do to . But all in all I am happy 😃 feels good shots good can’t ask much more .
> haha I done the GK photo shoot with it 😛 here’s some spring pics of Ontario
> View attachment 368695
> 
> View attachment 368691
> 
> View attachment 368694
> 
> View attachment 368697
> 
> View attachment 368693
> 
> View attachment 368696
> 
> View attachment 368692
> 
> View attachment 368690
> 
> View attachment 368688
> 
> View attachment 368689


Man oh Man that looks good


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> Being honest jokes aside i probably won't end up having time but I might just for you 💙👊🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


hope you get time,that looks like an interesting attatchment style,Best of luck tho


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> Man oh Man that looks good


Thanks 👍🏻 I was going to do neon green scale think would looked good to . Maybe do that one yet .


----------



## skarrd

theres time,lol


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> theres time,lol


Haha always time especially on my clock ⏰. I have one ambitious idea and a easy quick idea left for this month but no more Hydras had enough sanding them little tenicals they suck


----------



## Cass

Nice!!


----------



## Booral121

Pic update 🎯


----------



## Jcharmin92

Booral121 said:


> Pic update 🎯


Nice and simple attachment. How do you feed the tube through and does it only work with one size tube?


----------



## Booral121

Jcharmin92 said:


> Nice and simple attachment. How do you feed the tube through and does it only work with one size tube?


Just use a wire pull through for pouches or a bit twine it's a 6mm hole and that 8mm tube pulled through real easy and any tube will fit I spoke with Portboy about the size as I don't shoot tubes and 6mm was he reckoned the bit sticking out the front is to be folded up and tied it will have bandgrooves and can be used for flats aswell. It will basically be this (chump) but with my top n tied tube method 🎯👍


----------



## Portboy

Booral121 said:


> Pic update 🎯


Nice 👍🏻 smart idea John looking solid


----------



## Booral121

Portboy said:


> Nice 👍🏻 smart idea John looking solid


Thanks bud 💙👊🎯.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Booral121 said:


> Just use a wire pull through for pouches or a bit twine it's a 6mm hole and that 8mm tube pulled through real easy and any tube will fit I spoke with Portboy about the size as I don't shoot tubes and 6mm was he reckoned the bit sticking out the front is to be folded up and tied it will have bandgrooves and can be used for flats aswell. It will basically be this (chump) but with my top n tied tube method 🎯👍


Right on man I was truly curious and I could see how it could benefit a speed shooter for sure. Just glad it'll take flats because idk about these tubes haha 😂


----------



## Booral121

Jcharmin92 said:


> Right on man I was truly curious and I could see how it could benefit a speed shooter for sure. Just glad it'll take flats because idk about these tubes haha 😂


I don't like tubes like but my main band supplier (rolls) is going to send me some different setsof tubes just to put on it 🎯👍


----------



## Jcharmin92

Booral121 said:


> I don't like tubes like but my main band supplier (rolls) is going to send me some different setsof tubes just to put on it 🎯👍


I'm not a fan either maybe I'm doing it wrong who knows! But that's cool man I have some but they are in the dark depths of my sling box. Use them maybe 2 times total 😳


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> Pic update 🎯


Cool,i like the idea,center/top utput-frame tie,looks like a very stout shooter,def rabbit slayer


----------



## skarrd

i like tubes on some shooters-mostly target/spinner frames,however flats seem to have the real power,small test with hex nuts and a bean can,i was denting it with 1745s 6 inch AL,but it took a set of 3/4 inch straight cut TBG,6 inch AL to actually penetrate both sides of can,and now im done with hex nuts for another year or so,lol


----------



## Tree Man

Ok slingfolk, heres my entry for this month. A while back, our pal Moses gifted me an amazing frame made by @Dan Martin ( silent assassin slingshots). It quickly became one of my favorite shooters. This is a shameless knock off of Dan's work. Lol. Its carved from a Chestnut oak fork ( Quercus Montana) as a dedicated right hand hold. The finish is my typucal rattle can and a single coat of finishing wax. I have it set up with stacked leather tabs and 3mm round solids. Thanks for checking it out


----------



## Portboy

Tree Man said:


> Ok slingfolk, heres my entry for this month. A while back, our pal Moses gifted me an amazing frame made by @Dan Martin ( silent assassin slingshots). It quickly became one of my favorite shooters. This is a shameless knock off of Dan's work. Lol. Its carved from a Chestnut oak fork ( Quercus Montana) as a dedicated right hand hold. The finish is my typucal rattle can and a single coat of finishing wax. I have it set up with stacked leather tabs and 3mm round solids. Thanks for checking it out
> View attachment 368769
> View attachment 368772
> View attachment 368773
> View attachment 368771
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368775
> View attachment 368776
> View attachment 368777


Not bad 😀 haha looks awesome Chris


----------



## Tree Man

Portboy said:


> Not bad 😀 haha looks awesome Chris


Thanks buddy, trying to keep up with your hydra.


----------



## Portboy

Tree Man said:


> Thanks buddy, trying to keep up with your hydra.


I say your doing ok 👍🏻


----------



## Reed Lukens

Tree Man said:


> Thanks buddy, trying to keep up with your hydra.


Yea, those tabs look great on that frame. That's a great looking slingshot  🍻 🤠 🌜 😍


----------



## Tree Man

Thanks Reed!


----------



## skarrd

thats a beauty


----------



## Cass

Wow, very nicely done!!😁


----------



## Cass

Hi, here is my # 2 entry, yellow and black G10. I started this with no idea how it would work, and decided to just go for it a see what happens. I first had the loop through the lower holes, it shot ok, but was very difficult to get the bands to line up on the top, so I added the upper holes, and that worked out great!! The gap is 1 1\2 cm, so I guess it is a pickle fork? Is this double wave attachments? Hope you like it. This has been lots of fun, I didn't think much of tube shooters until these last 2. They both shoot great!


----------



## Ibojoe

Tree Man said:


> Ok slingfolk, heres my entry for this month. A while back, our pal Moses gifted me an amazing frame made by @Dan Martin ( silent assassin slingshots). It quickly became one of my favorite shooters. This is a shameless knock off of Dan's work. Lol. Its carved from a Chestnut oak fork ( Quercus Montana) as a dedicated right hand hold. The finish is my typucal rattle can and a single coat of finishing wax. I have it set up with stacked leather tabs and 3mm round solids. Thanks for checking it out
> View attachment 368769
> View attachment 368772
> View attachment 368773
> View attachment 368771
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368775
> View attachment 368776
> View attachment 368777


HOLY COW CHRIS! That’s a beauty right there. Gorgeous grain in there.


----------



## Ibojoe

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my # 2 entry, yellow and black G10. I started this with no idea how it would work, and decided to just go for it a see what happens. I first had the loop through the lower holes, it shot ok, but was very difficult to get the bands to line up on the top, so I added the upper holes, and that worked out great!! The gap is 1 1\2 cm, so I guess it is a pickle fork? Is this double wave attachments? Hope you like it. This has been lots of fun, I didn't think much of tube shooters until these last 2. They both shoot great!
> View attachment 368782
> View attachment 368783
> View attachment 368784
> View attachment 368785
> View attachment 368786
> View attachment 368787
> View attachment 368788
> View attachment 368789
> View attachment 368790


WOW Cass that’s a shiny little gem. A total knock out. Awesome work!


----------



## Portboy

That’s cool case !


----------



## Reed Lukens

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my # 2 entry, yellow and black G10. I started this with no idea how it would work, and decided to just go for it a see what happens. I first had the loop through the lower holes, it shot ok, but was very difficult to get the bands to line up on the top, so I added the upper holes, and that worked out great!! The gap is 1 1\2 cm, so I guess it is a pickle fork? Is this double wave attachments? Hope you like it. This has been lots of fun, I didn't think much of tube shooters until these last 2. They both shoot great


One of the things that I love about this months SOTM is seeing people using tube shooters because they are so fun to shoot... This little pickle fork looks fabulous! Great job Cass 🤠 😍 🍻


----------



## Cass

Reed Lukens said:


> One of the things that I love about this months SOTM is seeing people using tube shooters because they are so fun to shoot... This little pickle fork looks fabulous! Great job Cass 🤠 😍 🍻


Thanks! This is fun!!!


----------



## Booral121

Another update on progress 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍 shaped and first sanding done. This grain is going to be really nice. After work tomorrow get the inside of the forks done then final sand bandgrooves then Tru-oil 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## Portboy

Booral121 said:


> Another update on progress 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍 shaped and first sanding done. This grain is going to be really nice. After work tomorrow get the inside of the forks done then final sand bandgrooves then Tru-oil 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


Looking promising 😁🥌🥌


----------



## Portboy

Here’s 2 seeing Case got one in 😁 I did a climbing 8 you shoot match stick or wave or shoot flats . There has to be 10 ways to do these guys up pretty neat idea


----------



## Ibojoe

Dang! There’s some clean work Jason. 
I would have had scratches all over that. Very nice work.


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> Dang! There’s some clean work Jason.
> I would have had scratches all over that. Very nice work.


Haha ya I was doing good except one lock hole so I taped it off cleaned it up . Thanks Joe 👍🏻


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> HOLY COW CHRIS! That’s a beauty right there. Gorgeous grain in there.


Thanks Joseph. This was a fun one for sure


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my # 2 entry, yellow and black G10. I started this with no idea how it would work, and decided to just go for it a see what happens. I first had the loop through the lower holes, it shot ok, but was very difficult to get the bands to line up on the top, so I added the upper holes, and that worked out great!! The gap is 1 1\2 cm, so I guess it is a pickle fork? Is this double wave attachments? Hope you like it. This has been lots of fun, I didn't think much of tube shooters until these last 2. They both shoot great!
> View attachment 368782
> View attachment 368783
> View attachment 368784
> View attachment 368785
> View attachment 368786
> View attachment 368787
> View attachment 368788
> View attachment 368789
> View attachment 368790


well thats a wicked little shooter,like the opposing band cuts


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> Another update on progress 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍 shaped and first sanding done. This grain is going to be really nice. After work tomorrow get the inside of the forks done then final sand bandgrooves then Tru-oil 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


that is gonna be an nice one


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Here’s 2 seeing Case got one in 😁 I did a climbing 8 you shoot match stick or wave or shoot flats . There has to be 10 ways to do these guys up pretty neat idea
> View attachment 368827
> 
> View attachment 368826
> 
> View attachment 368825
> 
> View attachment 368823
> 
> View attachment 368822
> 
> View attachment 368824
> 
> View attachment 368821


awesome hole drilling work in that one,much admiration


----------



## Booral121

skarrd said:


> that is gonna be an nice one


Thanks buddy I think the grain is going to be outstanding on it 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Some VERY nice entries as of late guys……as Glenn Frey said “the heat is on”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

Got this fiddle head finished and polished up today!


----------



## Cass

Love the contrast! Nice!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Cass said:


> Love the contrast! Nice!


Thanks cass!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looks awesome Jon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Booral121

Jcharmin92 said:


> Got this fiddle head finished and polished up today!
> View attachment 368880


Hi am I right in thinking this (yellow line) is how the tubes will run on this 🤔🎯


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks awesome Jon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thank you it's Definitely a looker!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Booral121 said:


> Hi am I right in thinking this (yellow line) is how the tubes will run on this 🤔🎯


Yes exactly. The holes alone will not hold 2040 or 1632s but you can wedge the end in the slot and it holds quite well. And the scalloped forks center the bands perfectly.


----------



## Booral121

Jcharmin92 said:


> Yes exactly. The holes alone will not hold 2040 or 1632s but you can wedge the end in the slot and it holds quite well. And the scalloped forks center the bands perfectly.
> View attachment 368893


I thought it would be a looped bandset


----------



## Jcharmin92

Booral121 said:


> I thought it would be a looped bandset


It's got all the options minus ttf. You can do looped or this weave thing or flats or tabs then tubes.


----------



## Booral121

Jcharmin92 said:


> It's got all the options minus ttf. You can do looped or this weave thing or flats or tabs then tubes.


Yeah I didn't mean looped as in loops for tubes I ment just a looped set of tubes like what Cass has on his 🎯👊💙👌🎯👍


----------



## Jcharmin92

Well I'll be damned. Thanks for pointing out another option for attaching tubes lol 👍👍


----------



## Jcharmin92

I don't ever shoot tubes or have any frames for them specifically so it's all new to me


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> I don't ever shoot tubes or have any frames for them specifically so it's all new to me


Good way burn up old band sets works well


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Good way burn up old band sets works well
> View attachment 368895


Lol nice! When attached like that do the tubes stretch as well when pulled back?


----------



## Portboy

Ya guess pending on tube size and flats cut works well


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Ya guess pending on tube size and flats cut works well


Right on! That's pretty neat I may try it one of these days


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Right on! That's pretty neat I may try it one of these days


I could show another couple ways get flats on them there really is no tube only frame with little monkey around haha


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> I could show another couple ways get flats on them there really is no tube only frame with little monkey around haha


Let a brother see!


----------



## Peter Recuas

Jcharmin92 said:


> Right on! That's pretty neat I may try it one of these days


That tiying style is very secure with latex tubes because they are soft, even with a single constrictor knot and paracord (which is a bit slippery)


----------



## Jcharmin92

Peter Recuas said:


> That tiying style is very secure with latex tubes because they are soft, even with a single constrictor knot and paracord (which is a bit slippery)
> View attachment 368902
> 
> View attachment 368903


Thanks for sharing seems like it works great!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> I don't ever shoot tubes or have any frames for them specifically so it's all new to me


BINGO ! Got an idea to remedy that . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> BINGO ! Got an idea to remedy that .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Haha can't wait! I have tubes just no frames for them lol


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Jcharmin92 said:


> Haha can't wait! I have tubes just no frames for them lol


Patience Grasshoppa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Patience Grasshoppa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Lol oh I can wait I should have said I'm excited instead 😆


----------



## Stankard757

Jcharmin92 said:


> I don't ever shoot tubes or have any frames for them specifically so it's all new to me


Easy fix just throw some tabs on an OTT and... BOOM!

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Here’s my tube shooter entry for this month.

Maple with Beech wood spacer that has inlaid turquoise dots in it, and spalted Apple wood butt cap with my signature inlaid turquoise makers mark, drilled lanyard hole, wave attachment method for the tubes.

I also put in a true end to end fiber optic sight.



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Reed Lukens

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Here’s my tube shooter entry for this month.
> 
> Maple with Beech wood spacer that has inlaid turquoise dots in it, and spalted Apple wood butt cap with my signature inlaid turquoise makers mark, drilled lanyard hole, wave attachment method for the tubes.
> 
> I also put in a true end to end fiber optic sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Wow Darrell! That's one Smoking Hot Beauty  😍 🍻 🤠
You really went all in on this one!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Reed Lukens said:


> Wow Darrell! That's one Smoking Hot Beauty
> You really went all in on this one!


Tks brother, I tried…..competition is STIFF though, LOL…… all in good clean and healthy fun though. 
I wish all entrants the best of luck, and the judges will need luck, skill, maybe a drink 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Ibojoe

Holy cow Darrell! Pulled out all the stops did ya? Just glad I’m not in this month. 
She’s a real beauty. That apple wood really sets it apart. Awesome job!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> Holy cow Darrell! Pulled out all the stops did ya? Just glad I’m not in this month.
> She’s a real beauty. That apple wood really sets it apart. Awesome job!


Tks Joe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

wow that is a real Beauty,from forks to butt cap,Awesome


----------



## Cass

Wow!!! That is SWEET😁😁


----------



## Booral121

Done


----------



## Reed Lukens

Booral121 said:


> Done


That's a beauty right there  😍


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

John, love the honey color of that, and some beautiful grain on the end of that handle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

Booral121 said:


> Done


Wicked


----------



## Cass

Nice!! I like the attachment!


----------



## Portboy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Here’s my tube shooter entry for this month.
> 
> Maple with Beech wood spacer that has inlaid turquoise dots in it, and spalted Apple wood butt cap with my signature inlaid turquoise makers mark, drilled lanyard hole, wave attachment method for the tubes.
> 
> I also put in a true end to end fiber optic sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Fancy frame Darrel! It’s a definitely a show stopper 😘


----------



## Cass

Hi, here is my # 3. A small pfs, red G10, fits and made for my hand, slightly asymmetrical, but shoots great. Inspired by a post I saw along time ago by Paw Paw sailor? Anyway it it was fun😁😁 . The date is wrong, my wife said what are you doing, before I realized I p!aces this in the future, but I made this today!! I don't know what day or what month it is sometimes, just being retired I guess. Peg is carbon fiber.


----------



## Portboy

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my # 3. A small pfs, red G10, fits and made for my hand, slightly asymmetrical, but shoots great. Inspired by a post I saw along time ago by Paw Paw sailor? Anyway it it was fun😁😁 . The date is wrong, my wife said what are you doing, before I realized I p!aces this in the future, but I made this today!! I don't know what day or what month it is sometimes, just being retired I guess. Peg is carbon fiber.
> View attachment 369927
> View attachment 369928
> View attachment 369929
> View attachment 369930
> View attachment 369931
> View attachment 369932
> View attachment 369933
> View attachment 369934


Cool Case I always thought the idea was cool o. This the frame your thinking


----------



## Reed Lukens

Nice job Cass, that little shooter has quite the personality!
  Very Nice


----------



## Cass

Yep, that's the one.


----------



## Booral121

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my # 3. A small pfs, red G10, fits and made for my hand, slightly asymmetrical, but shoots great. Inspired by a post I saw along time ago by Paw Paw sailor? Anyway it it was fun😁😁 . The date is wrong, my wife said what are you doing, before I realized I p!aces this in the future, but I made this today!! I don't know what day or what month it is sometimes, just being retired I guess. Peg is carbon fiber.
> View attachment 369927
> View attachment 369928
> View attachment 369929
> View attachment 369930
> View attachment 369931
> View attachment 369932
> View attachment 369933
> View attachment 369934


Cass youve got to call this the weiner 😂😂😂🎯👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿💙


----------



## Cass

I thought the little devil !


----------



## Cass

I thought the little devil !


----------



## Booral121

Cass said:


> I thought the little devil !


Wasp does a little devil!! I wasn't referring to the colour when I said weiner I was referring to the bit protruding and holding the tubes 😂😂👊🎯👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Cass

Booral121 said:


> Wasp does a little devil!! I wasn't referring to the colour when I said weiner I was referring to the bit protruding and holding the tubes 😂😂👊🎯👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Hi, that's the first thing my wife said!!!


----------



## Booral121

Cass said:


> Hi, that's the first thing my wife said!!!


Honestly 😂😂 brilliant 😂💙👊🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice one Cass 👍


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> Fancy frame Darrel! It’s a definitely a show stopper


Tks Jason, loved your build also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice one Harris, and that is one heck of a Turquoise bracelet brother ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## brucered

Portboy said:


> Cool Case I always thought the idea was cool o. This the frame your thinking
> View attachment 369941


PwP had some amazing little frames!

As least that appears to be one, based on the partial makers mark I can see.


----------



## Cass

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice one Harris, and that is one heck of a Turquoise bracelet brother !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Thanks! I snatched it from ebay, and made it into a bracelet!


----------



## Cass

Ibojoe said:


> Nice one Cass 👍


Thanks!


----------



## High Desert Flipper

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Here’s my tube shooter entry for this month.
> 
> Maple with Beech wood spacer that has inlaid turquoise dots in it, and spalted Apple wood butt cap with my signature inlaid turquoise makers mark, drilled lanyard hole, wave attachment method for the tubes.
> 
> I also put in a true end to end fiber optic sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **



Another amazing piece. Love the butt cap, inlays, and sight!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

High Desert Flipper said:


> Another amazing piece. Love the butt cap, inlays, and sight!


Tks Steve, appreciate it brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy

brucered said:


> PwP had some amazing little frames!
> 
> As least that appears to be one, based on the partial makers mark I can see.


Yep it’s his bud 😀 he never made a frame I never liked haha


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my # 3. A small pfs, red G10, fits and made for my hand, slightly asymmetrical, but shoots great. Inspired by a post I saw along time ago by Paw Paw sailor? Anyway it it was fun😁😁 . The date is wrong, my wife said what are you doing, before I realized I p!aces this in the future, but I made this today!! I don't know what day or what month it is sometimes, just being retired I guess. Peg is carbon fiber.
> View attachment 369927
> View attachment 369928
> View attachment 369929
> View attachment 369930
> View attachment 369931
> View attachment 369932
> View attachment 369933
> View attachment 369934


nice looking sling,and being retired also,i have that date and time problem too,lol


----------



## Cass

Reed Lukens said:


> Nice job Cass, that little shooter has quite the personality!
> Very Nice


Thanks!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Ok, the May SOTM is officially closed. I will get the polls open later today 🤠

Reed


----------

